# Broadcastreceiver mit Intentfilter



## Ginso89 (15. Apr 2017)

Hallo,
Ich möchte einen BroadcastReceiver starten sobald mein Gerät sich über Bluetooth mit einem Gerät verbindet. Mein aktueller Code:

```
IntentFilter f = new IntentFilter(BluetoothDevice.ACTION_ACL_CONNECTED);
registerReceiver(new BluetoothConnectedReceiver(), f);
```

mein Manifest:

```
<uses-permission android:name="android.permission.BLUETOOTH"/>
<application
    android:allowBackup="true"
    android:icon="@mipmap/ic_launcher"
    android:label="@string/app_name"
    android:supportsRtl="true"
    android:theme="@style/AppTheme">

    <activity android:name=".MainActivity">
        <intent-filter>
            <action android:name="android.intent.action.MAIN" />
            <category android:name="android.intent.category.LAUNCHER" />
        </intent-filter>
    </activity>
    <receiver android:name=".BluetoothConnectedReceiver"/>
</application>
```

Wenn ich dann aber mein Gerät mit meinem PC verbinde, passiert nichts.

Außerdem gibt der BluetootManager bei getConnectedDevices eine leere Liste zurück(egal ob GATT oder GATT_SERVER)

Was mache ich falsch?


----------

